# Tablet Keyboards



## xdviper (Oct 13, 2011)

The stock ICS keyboard is fine but i have trouble typing with it on landscape, its too big. 
What are you guys using? I've tried swiftkey and hate it, anything else i should try?
thanks


----------



## Milofoxburr (Jan 23, 2012)

ThumbKeyboard, lets you set the size so I made it a bit smaller than default and it's perfect.


----------



## rogabean (Jan 17, 2012)

A.I. Tablet Keyboard Beta here. Feels a lot like the webos keyboard to me. Also resizeable

Also like Logitech Touch Keyboard


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

GO Keyboard FTW


----------



## worm9111 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thumbkeyboard. Try it you will like it.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## techie76 (Jan 3, 2012)

+1 on thumbkeyboard

Sent from my OG Evo using Tapatalk


----------



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

Defininitely Thumb Keyboard

OT - Does anyone else have trouble typing replies? Text shows up slow, I dont get predictions/autocorrect and TK's arrow keys dont work here.


----------



## johnleo (Nov 28, 2011)

Try Go Keyboard(with Pad plugin) which supports multiple languages.


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

+1 A.I.Type beta for tablets. Absolutely amazing keyboard there. Splits, is resizeable, is themeable, and has a dedicated number row. What's not to like?


----------



## AndySwank (Jan 26, 2012)

New poster, but I highly recommend Thumb Keyboard. Downloaded it and haven't looked back since!


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

Another +1 for Thumb Keyboard here. I used Hacker's Keyboard for a time on CM7 after an update for Thumb Keyboard caused it to FC constantly, it wasn't too bad. It works properly now on CM9, though.


----------



## webweasal (Jan 16, 2012)

Ive been using Super Keyboard Pro. So far I like it alot.


----------



## leftovermagic (Sep 13, 2011)

Swiftkey X Tablet - all of the prediction magic of Swiftkey X with the split screen of Thumb Keyboard.


----------



## JonoF (Jan 18, 2012)

Jotokun said:


> +1 A.I.Type beta for tablets. Absolutely amazing keyboard there. Splits, is resizeable, is themeable, and has a dedicated number row. What's not to like?


I've seen several people mention this keyboard in other threads and forums but for the life of me I cannot find it. I've tried searching for it but I all I get is dead links. I found it on Android Zoom but it just brought me to a dead Android Market link. Were are you guys downloading this keyboard from?


----------



## relkma (Jun 13, 2011)

hands down - thumb keyboard!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nomedias (Sep 6, 2011)

Multiling has done well for me, landscape layout is pretty good IMO. Very configurable. I switch to Hacker's Meyboard when using terminal apps.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpion05 (Jan 20, 2012)

ThumbKeyboard is the most popular answer. It is paid though. If you are looking for a free option then try Touchpal Keyboard tablet. Offers you standard keyboard as well as the split keyboard. You can do typing or swiping on the standard layout.


----------



## Syxx (Jan 20, 2012)

JonoF said:


> I've seen several people mention this keyboard in other threads and forums but for the life of me I cannot find it. I've tried searching for it but I all I get is dead links. I found it on Android Zoom but it just brought me to a dead Android Market link. Were are you guys downloading this keyboard from?


 It has been recently removed from the market and replaced with the "AI FloatNSplit Tablet Keyboard" which is now a rather spendy paid app. I'm still using the beta keyboard, I'd love to try this new version, but I'm not going to pay $8 for a keyboard app









https://market.andro...nRhYmxldC5wIl0.

Edit
You may still be able to install the beta from this link. The only complaint I have about it is it doesn't have a dedicated "Tab" key found in the ICS and webOS default keyboards.
https://market.andro...2lkLnRhYmxldCJd


----------



## Fox_Dye (Jun 12, 2011)

I use the AI keyboard on my tablet. You can resize it and move it around to your liking. Also there is a key on it that let's you go back and forth through the different styles of keyboards without having to go in to settings. This is nice because my wife likes the standard keyboard and I like the split.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## johnleo (Nov 28, 2011)

I am using go keyboard with pad plugin and it's very convenient and highly customizable with loads of languages to support.


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm LOVING go keyboard with the tablet plugin. Actually, I'm loving go everything actually. They've stepped up their game!

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------

